# Blue/Purple Superman(s) [Socal]



## Onoe

I recently took half of 1 Purple Superman.
MDMA/Meth.

I met a girl who took 2 Blue Superman.
Mainly Meth and who knows wtf else.

Just a warning.


----------



## EUGNX

just a warning that you might end up fucking all morning or what?


----------



## Mustang1

Curious if anyone's tested the blue supermans going around SoCal recently?


----------



## Walks

purple Supermans around SoCal are trash meth bombs.

Tested Red on my kit


----------



## Mustang1

Walks said:
			
		

> purple Supermans around SoCal are trash meth bombs.
> 
> Tested Red on my kit


Good to know on the purple ones.

Still waiting on my kit to come in so I can test the blue ones.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

Thanks for the heads up on these.


----------



## Mustang1

Got a hold of 1 pill to test.

Color of pill is light blue with a superman 'S' logo on one side, smooth on the other.

Pill size is small in diameter, but appears thick (like a d-stack).

Test result shows MDXX content, turning the reaction agent dark purple withing 3-4 seconds. 

This variety is currently in circulation in the 310, ymmv... test to be sure.


----------



## jtaliciaa

My husband took one of these ( Dark blue superman) a few weeks ago, wish we had seen this first, It was in fact a meth bomb, We ordered a testing kit the next week.

Tested them and nothing Happened


----------



## RavenousBlonde

jtaliciaa said:
			
		

> My husband took one of these ( Dark blue superman) a few weeks ago, wish we had seen this first, It was in fact a meth bomb, We ordered a testing kit the next week.



You will wonder how you ever lived without a kit.    Yay you!


----------



## Mustang1

Mustang1 said:
			
		

> Got a hold of 1 pill to test.
> 
> Color of pill is light blue with a superman 'S' logo on one side, smooth on the other.
> 
> Pill size is small in diameter, but appears thick (like a d-stack).
> 
> Test result shows MDXX content, turning the reaction agent dark purple withing 3-4 seconds.
> 
> This variety is currently in circulation in the 310, ymmv... test to be sure.


I took this pill over the weekend.  Total dose, 2 pills, 1 hr apart.

Come up took longer than the Orange Buddhas that I had several weeks earlier, 1 hour compared to 15-20 mins.

Once up, everything started to feel really good.   

Combined with the second pill, peak lasted around 2 hours with feelings of an 'after-roll' lasting for several hours after that.

Caffeine type substance also detected, as it gave me a slight jittery feeling during the comedown.

In comparing this Blue Superman to the Orange Buddha, the OB was a bit more intense, but the roll didn't seem to last as long. 

Overall, the comeup, roll, and comedown was very nice and easy.  Good thing I have 2 left.


----------



## Nothininmyway

just got some blue supermans the other day, but I haven't a kit to test them on.  theyre light blue with minimal white specks, and look stacked.  I won't order a test kit online because my parents will wonder what the hell it is.  they sound like they're similar to yours mustang1. anyone know where i can buy a kit over the counter in san diego?  or have a kit i could use to test it?  We'll smoke some bowls..  

I've rolled before, but a friend of mine is doing it for the first time and i want to be sure whats in them.


----------



## lamedear

*Purple wafer*

Hey,

Anyone ever heard of a purple meth wafer.  I hear they are from S CA and vicious.


----------



## FlaKmunKy

I have consumed one of these.. did nothing.


----------



## AireePotter

i dont believe there are over the counter test kits...sorry. I'm from UCSD though, but I'm gonna be going back home in LA for break soon :[


----------

